# Bombardier Sidewalk Rig?



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

WTF! Anbody ever seen or used one of these little groomer rigs? Might work for sidewalks but for $11000 you could have a descent skid steer and use it year around.

http://denver.craigslist.org/rvs/534667677.html

Anyway, found this interesting since I have a background in snowmobile trail grooming. Its just a little thing but it has a Ford 300 CID 6 cyl!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

There is nothing better to do sidewalks. Its like a tank. They move around 30MPH. Next time out i'll video one. I have 2 of them, mine for sale at 8 grand Canadian.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

What are you getting instead?
The trackless versions get $70/hr with the city.payup


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I have two of them. I'm still keeping one, not enough work for two.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

How much is that in American money? ussmileyflag

If I wanted it, could you deliver to Lake George, NY?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

NJ Plowman;527539 said:


> How much is that in American money? ussmileyflag
> 
> If I wanted it, could you deliver to Lake George, NY?


I could deliver to Lake George, thats about 3 hrs south of us. If your really interested send me a private message and well talk.
Canadian is almost equal to the American, depending on the day. I just checked 8000.00 CDN = 8031.08 USD


----------



## PLOWTIME (Jan 16, 2004)

I have two that i am selling 5500.00 and 2500.00


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

PLOWTIME;527626 said:


> I have two that i am selling 5500.00 and 2500.00


way to hijack...


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

PLOWTIME;527626 said:


> I have two that i am selling 5500.00 and 2500.00


Why the big difference in price between the two.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yep, they've been around for years and years.


----------



## Hoenig George (Dec 18, 2008)

Neige;526876 said:


> There is nothing better to do sidewalks. Its like a tank. They move around 30MPH. Next time out i'll video one. I have 2 of them, mine for sale at 8 grand Canadian.


Is this unit still for sale?? If so please contact me [email protected]


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Neige;527065 said:


> I have two of them. I'm still keeping one, not enough work for two.


How big of plow could you put on them?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

our town use to have those, awesome to watch they just cruise by in the deepest snow. they were probably surplus, now they have a swinger articulating deal? nothing like buyin new equipment .


----------



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

Most of the towns here in West Michigan have them with V-Plows. They definetly move some snow.


----------



## discoballer (Mar 9, 2010)

*Traction on steep hills*

Does anyone have experience with these machines on steep hills? i Have a long and very steep driveway entrance at my cottage


----------

